# Problem in DNS configuration



## shiva79k (Jul 8, 2013)

Hai all,

I am new to configure DNS Server, i configured DNS Server ofter i done Service Named Start following error messeages came.


$ service named restart;chkconfig named on;

Stopping named: [ OK ]
Starting named:
Error in named configuration:
zone kumar.com/IN: NS 'dzcentos.kumar.com.kumar.com' has no address records (A or AAAA)
zone kumar.com/IN: not loaded due to errors.
_default/kumar.com/IN: bad zone
zone localhost.localdomain/IN: loaded serial 0
zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 0
zone 1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.ip6.arpa/IN: loaded serial 0
zone 0.168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 0
zone 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 0
zone 0.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 0
[FAILED]


my host & diomain name is 'dzcentos.kumar.com' but in zone kumar.com follwing double doman name error comming 'dzcentos.kumar.com.kumar.com.

please help me to any one i appriciate you.


----------



## Geekoid (Jul 10, 2013)

Rather than editing by files hand and making mistakes, try using a front-end like OpenPanel or Webmin.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2013)

you are missing a . (dot) at the end of one of your addresses.

I think you have an A record for dzcentos.kumar.com somewhere, it needs to be dzcentos.kumar.com.

note the . at the end



Geekoid said:


> Rather than editing by files hand and making mistakes, try using a front-end like OpenPanel or Webmin.



be a pro and learn how to edit files by hand


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 10, 2013)

Could you post your domain zone file and your arpa.zone file?

If you're using Ubuntu, they should be in /var/cache/bind/master.



W1zzard said:


> be a pro and learn how to edit files by hand


+1: Never rely on something like Webmin to do DNS for you. It can do a lot but if something goes wrong, you would want to know how to fix it anyways and at that point, you might as well edit it by hand.


----------



## Geekoid (Jul 10, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> be a pro and learn how to edit files by hand



But first, in order to be a pro, you need know what things _should_ look like. We don't all start as pros, much as we'd love to! It is quite evident this is a first-timer who has never seen any DNS files before. 

When I was a first-timer, I wanted to see something that worked that had my data in it. Webmin gave me this, and enabled me to learn from it. I think it is a great to have a "step-up", rather than diving straight in. This method of learning may work for the poster as well. Of course, we all learn in different ways! Some people like books, and this one gives some reasonable information:

http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596100575.do


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2013)

Google should be enough for anything you need to learn


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 10, 2013)

Geekoid said:


> But first, in order to be a pro, you need know what things should look like. We don't all start as pros, much as we'd love to! It is quite evident this is a first-timer who has never seen any DNS files before.



A simple Google search will turn up some useful tutorials (as W1zz pointed out) to get those unfamiliar with DNS started. You don't need to be a "Pro" to do something simple.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093


----------



## Geekoid (Jul 11, 2013)

Guess its just me that is stupid then, and can't do things right first time >.< Hope the OP isn't like me...

I see things like "// Do not modify the following lines!" in the example at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 and just think "Oh - I would most certainly have edited those lines", for example. I use a different serial scheme and refresh rate. I even update the serial each time I change the file.


----------

